# Field trips to high kill shelters



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Would you allow your child to go on a Field Trip to a High Kill Shelter and why? What would you want them to learn from such a trip, or what would you want to protect them from if you decide against it? If you don't have children, do you think it's a good or bad idea? Do you think it should be based on the age, if so what age do you think it would be alright for the child to go?

I got this idea from another thread where a child went to a Shelter and was very upset by seeing the overcrowding that usually exists in such places.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old are the children? Younger elementary - no. I would take them myself so I make sure they don't see 'to much' but still understand. Older elementary (5th/6th grade) - yes. High school - most definitely.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, agree w/what Jax said. They need to learn. 
Our generation is almost unteachable. I say almost because some do learn but others just do things because that's what you do (give up a dog when you move, for instance).

It's the next generation we have to work with.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry, couldn't get poll to work...so I did another thread. Sorry folks.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I would allow my children to go on a field trip to a high kill shelter, but the first place to learn respect for life is at home. 

Hopefully these types of field trips teach kids the value of life and what it means to be a responsible pet owner if the kids are not learning these lessons at home.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Mods pls lock this one (dup and without poll) and refer to the other one I did. So sorry.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Locking this per request and sending you to the one below!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/174013-field-trip-high-kill-shelters.html


----------

